# There will be no romantic relationships or sex in Heaven. This depresses me.



## Kamikaze

Since I know I'll never have a boyfriend or husband on Earth, I used to find hope in the thought that "maybe I'll at least have a husband in Heaven" but I now know that there will be no romantic relationships or sex in Heaven. This makes perfect sense to me but it depresses me. Now I know I'll _never_ know what it feels like to be loved by a man.

How do you guys feel about this?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Do not worry, you also will not desire one anymore. Without this gross body and it's urges you will be free of that desire.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77

Kamikaze said:


> Since I know I'll never have a boyfriend or husband on Earth, I used to find hope in the thought that "maybe I'll at least have a husband in Heaven" but I now know that there will be no romantic relationships or sex in Heaven. This makes perfect sense to me but it depresses me. Now I know I'll _never_ know what it feels like to be loved by a man.
> 
> How do you guys feel about this?


Lol, ironically, I've always thought that way. I usually felt guilty for thinking like that, especially when talking to people in church.I don't know why exactly. What they usually told me is once you get to heaven you'll think different and it won't matter anymore. Then my thought process was immediately, you mean I won't be me? I'll be like a robot.

Maybe it's best not to try to imagine it; we probably won't understand it until we get there. It's kind of like being extremely happy when something good happens. When you're really unhappy you can't explain the feeling of happiness at all, you can't imagine ever being happy because sadness is all you feel at the moment. When we get there we'll understand.

But aside from that, both me and you are only 23. There is still time to meet a man and form a relationship. And, if you guys both go to heaven you'll probably remember everything and your connection with that person might be even deeper.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Whether or not you have good reasons for thinking you won't ever have a deeply satisfying romantic relationship, I think there are some things we deliberately have to not conclude, no matter how compelling the reasons. Sometimes we can't reason things all the way through just because the conclusion is objectionable in a certain specific way in that it undermines some set of things in ourselves we just need to have faith in, such as that we are lovable and that there is nothing about us which must prevent others from coming to love us.

If it is something you want, aim for it, and don't give up unless you really can be happy without it, because there are other things you want instead.


----------



## Imbored21

I'm going to hell. That's where all the sex, drugs, video games, and metal music is.


----------



## Steinerz

Wouldn't it be nice if we were all so outright and honest with what we want? Just be like you! You want a boyfriend? I'll be your boyfriend! The end. 

I think what they mean is that when you're so old and die/go to heaven, your sex organs wouldn't be the thing determining what you want in life/death. If you want you could think of god as a man and he will always love you.


----------



## conqueror2000

I have read, that in Islam....anyone who enters into heaven but has no spouse..etc. will have one created for him/her OR they will be able to have someone else who entered heaven who also had no one on earth.


----------



## Educated Anxiety

That really would be depressing to have no spouses or enjoyment like sex in paradise. I mean God made intimacy and relationships so enjoyable here on earth so imagine how amazing would it be in paradise, place of pure bliss. 

But i believe that there will be the most enjoyable pleasures in paradise and people will be delighted to their hearts content and even more. 

Thats what God tells us and teaches us about Paradise. 

They and their spouses in shade reclining on couches. They have fruit, and whatever they call for. Peace! A statement from a compassionate Lord. 36:55-58

"Things the eyes have never seen, sounds the ears have never heard, feelings that have never touched the hearts before". 

Your Brother,

-Amir
educatedanxiety.com


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Kamikaze said:


> Since I know I'll never have a boyfriend or husband on Earth, I used to find hope in the thought that "maybe I'll at least have a husband in Heaven" but I now know that there will be no romantic relationships or sex in Heaven. This makes perfect sense to me but it depresses me. Now I know I'll _never_ know what it feels like to be loved by a man.
> 
> How do you guys feel about this?


What makes you think you'll have a husband in the after life if you can't even get one on Earth?


----------



## Kamikaze

visualkeirockstar said:


> What makes you think you'll have a husband in the after life if you can't even get one on Earth?


Because I don't think anyone will have social anxiety and low self-esteem in Heaven.


----------



## hoddesdon

I agree with a previous poster that you do not know for sure what will or will not happen.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

There's no marriage in Heaven right now, but who knows what God has in store when He creates the new earth.


----------



## Apoc Revolution

_If it's true that there is no marriage in Heaven, then there will be no sex since it was only intended for married people to procreate, but why should romance disappear? There is nothing sinful about loving another person without lust being involved. Maybe we will no longer desire intimate relationships with other people in Heaven, and focusing only on God instead, I don't know._


----------



## jc90

There are no desires in heaven though. Heaven is indescribable. Not even I know how great it will be.


----------



## forgetmylife

Imbored21 said:


> I'm going to hell. That's where all the sex, drugs, video games, and metal music is.


yup. and most of the smart, cool and interesting ppl who've since died

I'm sure no atheists will make it into heaven, and none of my homosexual friends.

if there is no sex or love, or expressions of love in heaven, you'll see me in hell as well...

a place with such restrictive rules is not my idea of a good heaven, or even a good time

eternity is a long time to spend obeying someone else's rules and not being happy


----------



## zzxm01

Kamikaze said:


> Since I know I'll never have a boyfriend or husband on Earth, I used to find hope in the thought that "maybe I'll at least have a husband in Heaven" but I now know that there will be no romantic relationships or sex in Heaven. This makes perfect sense to me but it depresses me. Now I know I'll _never_ know what it feels like to be loved by a man.
> 
> How do you guys feel about this?


Heaven is whatever you want it to be. It's your own faith, use it to your own advantage!


----------



## wmu'14

I agree with how everyone's been answering.

We are sons and heirs to God. I'd rather have the authority and power in heaven to conquer my desires of the flesh then succumb to them in heaven.


----------



## wrongguy

I think it's probably better. We use each other a lot to try and fill the void inside that will be filled in heaven probably a million times over.


----------



## Andres124

conqueror2000 said:


> I have read, that in Islam....anyone who enters into heaven but has no spouse..etc. will have one created for him/her OR they will be able to have someone else who entered heaven who also had no one on earth.


Did you get that from the Quran?


----------



## Andres124

Kamikaze, what you're saying is not true. Put your faith in God, pray about it, nothing is impossible for God. I used to have that mentality before I was born again. Be patient on God, sometimes we want things to happen in a snap of a finger. You have to remember that God's mind is different from ours (Isaiah 55:8.) If you really put your faith in God that you will have a boyfriend, it is a guarantee you will have a boyfriend, it's on his timing though, you just have to be patient, and pray about it. I have faith that you will have a boyfriend. I recommend a Christian boyfriend, because you two can encourage each other in the faith and center God in your relationship. I know what it's like dating heathen women, and it does not work out. Brothers and Sisters I recommend being with Christian partner. The word of God says to not be unequally yoked with unbelievers (Corinthians 2 6:14-1)


----------



## Andres124

jc90 said:


> There are no desires in heaven though. Heaven is indescribable. Not even I know how great it will be.


Hey how's it going? I just wanted to point out something in your avatar, Do you know that the Monster energy drinks logo is 666 in Hebrew?


----------



## Kamikaze

wrongguy said:


> I think it's probably better. We use each other a lot to try and fill the void inside that will be filled in heaven probably a million times over.


Yeah I agree, that makes sense. We will probably be so enraptured by the love of God in Heaven it will be all we need. And it will be far, far greater than any kind of love we ever experienced on Earth from a human.


----------



## andy0128

forgetmylife said:


> yup. and most of the smart, cool and interesting ppl who've since died
> 
> I'm sure no atheists will make it into heaven, and none of my homosexual friends.
> 
> if there is no sex or love, or expressions of love in heaven, you'll see me in hell as well...
> 
> a place with such restrictive rules is not my idea of a good heaven, or even a good time
> 
> eternity is a long time to spend obeying someone else's rules and not being happy


Not for the first time i must remind you not to bait people in the spiritual support forum.


----------



## forgetmylife

andy0128 said:


> Not for the first time i must remind you not to bait people in the spiritual support forum.


I'm not aloud to share my opinion? 
hehe, would you look at that...

Who's to say that the op isn't "baiting people" in the spiritual forum?
*"There will be no romantic relationships or sex in Heaven. This depresses me."
*And I simply added how I think the idea of such a heaven is depressing as well in a much more all-inclusive way... This person's religious views seems to be causing them *distress*.

My intentions aren't to bait anyone. This person is stating their view on heaven, and so am I. Simple as that. So how am I in the wrong here? Are my views on spirituality not aloud here just because they are different from others? Am I not aloud to post here and share my opinion? like, at all? That would seem quite preposterous.

and Why do you keep coming after *me*?


----------



## wmu'14

forgetmylife said:


> I'm not aloud to share my opinion?
> hehe, would you look at that...
> 
> Who's to say that the op isn't "baiting people" in the spiritual forum?
> *"There will be no romantic relationships or sex in Heaven. This depresses me."
> *And I simply added how I think the idea of such a heaven is depressing as well in a much more all-inclusive way... This person's religious views seems to be causing them *distress*.
> 
> My intentions aren't to bait anyone. This person is stating their view on heaven, and so am I. Simple as that. So how am I in the wrong here? Are my views on spirituality not aloud here just because they are different from others? Am I not aloud to post here and share my opinion? like, at all? That would seem quite preposterous.
> 
> and Why do you keep coming after *me*?


I don't think you're being inappropriate. You can express your frustrations with God/the Bible. I think you'd be crossing the line if you said 'you theists will believe anything and are really naive because otherwise God will throw you into hell and atheists are smarter and richer and Zeus is true too because there's followers of him still living in Greece today.'

Assuming you are theist. .. . . . .. . ..


----------



## andy0128

forgetmylife said:


> I'm not aloud to share my opinion?
> hehe, would you look at that...
> 
> Who's to say that the op isn't "baiting people" in the spiritual forum?
> *"There will be no romantic relationships or sex in Heaven. This depresses me."
> *And I simply added how I think the idea of such a heaven is depressing as well in a much more all-inclusive way... This person's religious views seems to be causing them *distress*.
> 
> My intentions aren't to bait anyone. This person is stating their view on heaven, and so am I. Simple as that. So how am I in the wrong here? Are my views on spirituality not aloud here just because they are different from others? Am I not aloud to post here and share my opinion? like, at all? That would seem quite preposterous.
> 
> and Why do you keep coming after *me*?


I don't come after your posts. They are reported and therefore i am obliged to address them. The spiritual support section is not a place for debate and as you are yourself a non-religious person I do not understand why you insist on using this section and especially with the intention of antagonizing religious people. The "Agnosticism and Atheism" is a more appropriate place for debate and has a looser set of guidelines.


----------



## findyourself

Kamikaze said:


> Since I know I'll never have a boyfriend or husband on Earth, I used to find hope in the thought that "maybe I'll at least have a husband in Heaven" but I now know that there will be no romantic relationships or sex in Heaven. This makes perfect sense to me but it depresses me. Now I know I'll _never_ know what it feels like to be loved by a man.
> 
> How do you guys feel about this?


My mother used to say heaven will bring a happiness nothing on earth can bring. No pain, no sadness, no fear, which is beautiful because all my life I've been afraid.

But don't believe you're not worthy here on earth. I'm the quietest guy there is and I still have hope, even if it's a little. Just stay good hearted and keep your faith. Wish you the best out there


----------



## ilsr

if purgatory exists, Dante's description of the purging in the last levels supposedly
losing the last bodily desires before reaching heaven.
http://www.clockworksky.net/rp_dante_purgatory.html#seventh_t


----------



## jc90

Andres124 said:


> Hey how's it going? I just wanted to point out something in your avatar, Do you know that the Monster energy drinks logo is 666 in Hebrew?


I can be a conspiracy theorist, but even I think that whole hebrew numbering thing is a crock. There's things on this forum that you could probably make out to be demonic if you wanted to. And yes I have seen what you are referring to.


----------



## MobiusX

sex is considered a sin in heaven, that's why it's not allowed there, your mind has to be pure


----------



## xxDark Horse

Well there's no wifi in heaven. That means no Runescape or Facebook or Youtube or anything... 


I think I will stay down here for a while.


----------



## Fun Spirit

There is more to love than sex and a boyfriend. Once you're no longer of this earth you would't be thinking about those things. Everyone will be praising God and Jesus and gicing worship. God know what you want and desire. Never say never because surly you do not know. Don't be depressed. Have hope and faith.


----------



## Andres124

MobiusX said:


> sex is considered a sin in heaven, that's why it's not allowed there, your mind has to be pure


Sex is only ok in the bounds of marriage, but outside of marriage is sin (fornication). God created sex to be between a married couple, to bring the couples closer together and love each other, but Satan perverts sex.


----------



## MobiusX

Andres124 said:


> Sex is only ok in the bounds of marriage, but outside of marriage is sin (fornication). God created sex to be between a married couple, to bring the couples closer together and love each other, but Satan perverts sex.


not really, in the old testament it talked about father and daughters having sex and other kinds of incest and God approved of it, how is that not perverted? The devil is only a creation of God. Without God there would be no Lucifer, no Satan, no nothing.


----------



## black eye

You must decide what you think is more important,
Heaven or Romance.

I have recently met "the girl of my dreams";
young, beautiful, sweet, caring - too good to be true. More than i deserve.

But even this, doesn't change much of how I feel in day to day life.
I still face the same obstacles, dangers, insecurities & responsibilities that come with life.

Only He can make me truely and lastingly happy. 
God commanded me to love Him with all my heart - and when I do that i feel blessed.

What good will it be, If i mistake a girl to be God?
If i mistake this material life to be God?
If i mistake this earthly body to be God?
Only disapointment will come out of this.

Nothing in this world can touch us, not even loneliness, sickness or death,
because in his Holy Spirit we find Eternal Life and Happiness.

The kingdom of heaven has already come - it's here.
If we don't see it, it's because we are still looking for wordly things - instead of Him.

Seek first, the kingdom of god!


MobiusX said:


> not really, in the old testament it talked about father and daughters having sex and other kinds of incest and God approved of it, how is that not perverted? The devil is only a creation of God. Without God there would be no Lucifer, no Satan, no nothing.


I doubt god loves incest.
The bible is divinely inspired but has been written down by men,

The old testament is a historical account of the relationship that the jews have had with god.
Not everything that is written in it, must be taken literally.

I think one of the main points in the old testament is,
that the Jews sinned against god, time and time again - and that god has had a lot of patience. You have to understand, people were not as civilized and smart back in the old days.


----------

